# Indiana State Fair



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 15, 2011)

My heart goes out to anyone who was at the Indiana State fair grounds during the stage collapse.  You and your family are definitely in our prayers this week.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 15, 2011)

I second that.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 15, 2011)

To all those involved in the Indiana State Fair.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 17, 2011)

I had a friend there w/ her entire family, who I grew up next door to...It was a tense hour before I heard from her that all were fine.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's an article regarding the Memorial for those who lost their life in this tragic accident.

My heartfelt condolences for those lost. 


http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/2011-08-13-indiana-state-fair-stage-collapse_n.htm


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 22, 2011)

A high school cheer leading coach from here in the Cincinnati area suffered brain injuries during the incident at the fair.  She was pronounced dead Sunday night and is currently  being kept artificially alive so her organs may save others.

A horrible tragedy, my heart goes out to her family.  I hope they and the others who lost loved ones find solace in her gift to save others.  At least some good has come of this horrific event.

http://www.fox19.com/story/15307351/seventh-person-dies-from-indiana-stage-collapse


----------

